# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Het niet meer weten...iemand raad/tips?

## bugs

Hallo allen,

ben een man van 31 jaar oud al verschillende jaren wazige vreemde klachten(licht in hoofd, pijnlijke spieren, trekkingen in gezicht etc etc).
De laatste tijd merk ik dat sommige dingen steeds erger worden, weet zelf niet meer wat ik moet doen of wat het is. Wellicht dat er voor jullie herkenbare punten zijn zodat ik evt weer iets verder geholpen kan worden.
Klachten vaak in aanvallen die me echt dwars en anstig maken:
- stokken van ademhaling, even geen adem krijgen
- snelle hartslag, iets over de 100 (valt op zich mee)
- pijn nek en tussen de schouderbladen
- licht in hoofd
- rot gevoel bovenbuik, kortademig
Hierna slaat de angst natuurlijk flink toe. Heb niet zozeer last van een olifantspoot op mijn borst.Wel heb ik af en toe, maar ook niet altijd, een vervelend gevoel op middenborst en linkerborst.

Saturatie tijdens zo'n aanval is vrij normaal(boven de 95%), bloeddruk is dan wel wat verhoogd. Heb ook lichte astma en blaas dan op een spirometer en die geeft een waarde aan die ik normaal gesproken ook blaas.

Wat heb ik al laten onderzoeken:
- paar jaar geleden een fietstest, ecg's, hartecho
- jaar geleden longarts, diagnose: lichte astma en geen hyperventilatie
- maag lever darm specialist ivm lichte leverstoornis ivm iets wat overgewicht, nu zijn de waardes weer goed.

Weet iemand wat dit evt zou kunnen zijn of heeft het zelf meegemaakt of heeft tips etc ik hoor het graag!

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Bugs,

Dergelijke klachten komen me wel bekend voor. 
Wist je dat astma vaak veroorzaakt wordt door een scheve nekwervel? Helaas vertellen ze dat er vaak niet bij in het ziekenhuis. Een chiropractor zou je hiermee kunnen helpen. En ik vermoed dat er meer wervels scheef of verdraaid staan, waardoor je de pijn op je borst voelt. Het kan ook de oorzaak zijn van je moeilijke ademhaling.

Bij mij was dit in elk geval de oorzaak. Ziekenhuisartsen konden niks vinden. Uiteindelijk stuurde mijn huisarts me een keer door naar een chiropractor (waar ik vooraf doodsbang voor was). Toen ik hem mijn klachten vertelde kon hij die verklaren. Voor het eerst iemand gevonden die me begreep... eindelijk!

Ik ben veel van mijn wazige/vage klachten kwijtgeraakt door de chiropractische behandelingen. Als een klacht terug komt dan weet ik nu waar ik heen moet. Mijn astma is geheel verdwenen. Soms als een wervel verkeerd schiet dan word ik weer wel wat benauwd, maar daarover raak ik niet meer in paniek, omdat ik weet wat er aan de hand is.

Onder de volgende link staat wellicht een handig overzicht voor je over de effecten van verschoven wervels: http://www.rugzorgkliniek.nl/wervelklachten.html

----------


## bugs

Hallo Sefi,

krijg net pas mail binnen dat ik een reactie heb. Bedankt hiervoor.
Ik ga toevallig vanmiddag naar de chiropractor en heb het plaatje wat je in de link hebt gezet uitgeprint. Ik ga het voorleggen aan mijn chiropractor.
Wat voor klachten had jij precies?

----------


## Sefi

Ben je inmiddels al bij de chiropractor geweest? Zo ja, wat zei hij?
Ik hoop dat hij je kan helpen.

Ik heb jaren zoveel klachten gehad dat ik het nu niet in een rijtje kan opnoemen, want ik ga zeker dingen vergeten. Vaak lees ik iets en denk ik: 'O ja, dat heb ik ook gehad'. Maar als je van bepaalde klachten af bent, ben je ze ook vaak snel weer vergeten.

Ik heb in ieder geval ademhalingsklachten gehad. De één noemde het astma, de ander hyperventilatie, maar punt is dat ik er vanaf gekomen ben bij de chiropractor. Ik heb daarvoor ook ademhalingstherapie gehad en dat heeft me ook goed geholpen.
Na jaren dokteren ben ik er uiteindelijk zelf achtergekomen dat ik een bindweefselaandoening heb. Toen ik dat wist kon ik gericht een arts zoeken die het voor me kon bevestigen  :Wink:  De medische wereld weet vaak niet wat ze aan moeten met ingewikkelde (vage) klachten.
Door mijn bindweefselaandoening gaan mijn gewrichten snel uit de kom wat een overbelasting geeft voor mijn spieren. Ik heb bijna alle gevolgen van overbelaste spieren wel meegemaakt. En ben zodoende ervaringsdeskundige geworden.
De grootste ontdekking voor mij was dat je door overbelasting triggerpoints krijgt die een heel scala aan klachten veroorzaken, die door veel artsen als 'vaag' afgedaan worden.
Maar de oorzaak van de triggerpoints zijn uiteindelijk de gewrichten die niet op z'n plek blijven zitten, dus een chiropractor is voor mij noodzakelijk.

Ik hoop dat jij bij de chiropractor ook van je vervelende klachten af komt!
Laat nog eens wat horen...

----------

